# Reduce Vibration on tube Columns  on mills, drill press & grinders, With torque arm add to mill



## SmithDoor (Dec 17, 2012)

Drawing for Improve Rigidity Reduce Vibration on Columns on mills drill press & grinders

Photo is torque arm add to mill stoping head from rotating (see left side on photo) 







View attachment -2-improverigidityreducevibration-on-columns.pdf


View attachment -1torque-arm.gif


View attachment mill-side.jpg


----------



## SmithDoor (Jun 27, 2020)

Add photos

D


----------

